# Malamute/husky and a furminator- so many mixed opinions...



## jaimemuffin (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello all, 
Im looking to adopt a malamute at the end of April and i am trying to collect all the things i could possibly need. This morning i got an email about a discounted large breed furminator. its $29... If not used all the time will this help more, or just hurt? Ive been trying to search around but there seem to be people on both sides. And, since i am going the rescue route, my pooch may be a mix (im not looking quite yet, since again, cant bring them home until the end of april) so would that make a difference? So other mal/huskyowners, care to weigh in? Thanks!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

The furminator is basically a clipper blade on a handle. My opinion is to never use it on a double coated breed when an undercoat rake works just as well. The furminator breaks the guard hairs and rips the fur. It can/does/will cause the fur to grow back in awkwardly.

I wouldn't use it - you couldn't pay me to use it. Are there people out there that do? Of course.


----------



## jaimemuffin (Jan 26, 2013)

so, like this one? http://www.amazon.com/Evolution-W61...667&keywords=dog+is+good&ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_667


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep!

(too short)


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with never using a furminator on double coated dogs. I use a rake like that one.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

malamutelove said:


> I agree with never using a furminator on double coated dogs. I use a rake like that one.


[like] I had to build my own like button and I am pushing on it.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha. I wish there was a like button too.


----------



## jaimemuffin (Jan 26, 2013)

Perfect, consider the rake bought! I'm sure this is just the first time you will all of helped me... And I don't even have the dog yet!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

According to the FURminator website: 

"Will the FURminator deShedding Tool cut my dog's coat? NO. The FURminator deShedding Tool will NOT cut or damage pets' coats. The tool gently removes loose hair to bring out the natural shine and beauty of a dog's coat."

I realize they would never portray themselves in a negative light, but speaking from personal experience, I have one for my cat and I LOVE it! It has reduced the shedding to a tolerable level and I have never noticed a difference in his coat (except that it looks way better and healthier). 

On the other hand, every dog is different so you may want to look up what type of brush to use for that specific breed of dog.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Labs etc benefit from it. Just northern breeds like huskies and mals don't.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Furminators have their purpose and work great on certain types of coats. Labs, short hair cats, etc. What I feel they do not work great on. Long hair cats. I would rather use a rake to make sure it gets all the way down and thru the hair. Collies and shelties also a rake just do not feel that a FURminator get all the way down to the mats. 

My biggest worry about someone using a FURminator is slicing the animal. Have had to sew up a few animals that got sliced from the FURminator this is a big concern I have for people using this type of grooming tool. Also, people tend to overdo it instead of limiting the time of brushing the owners go until the skin of the animal is bright red. As owners will report, "I was just getting so much fur off of the dog, I did not want to stop." 

I have and used the FURminator. It works great on certain types of animal furs but not the best to use on others.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

This was discussed on our Samoyed list and a couple people had tried the furminator on dogs that were not being shown. It did cut the coat. Those lovely guard hairs are what makes the coat weather and dirt repellant and they were noticeably damaged. Not recommended for Samoyeds.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

As stated rakes are the best. My husky has shorter hair on his thighs that the rake will not collect. I will sometimes use a furminator on this spot. It probably is not the best choice but nothing else will get the hair out. Usually I have him groomed a few times a year to get his coat blown out professionally. for a few weeks I have a virtually shed free husky and it makes me sooo happy.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Furminators definitely cut coat, even on shorter haired breeds. I have one (bought years ago for the rabbits) and I've tried it on the pup, but only on his head and neck which should be clipped anyway in his breed (I just don't have a clipper at the moment). After two uses it was obvious that it's cutting his coat and making it frizzy. I wouldn't use it on any breed unless it's in an area you would normally cut with clippers.

For shorter haired areas on a husky, a stripping knife could work for you (I use it on my springer, who has longer fur than a lab, but obviously less than a husky). It's not actually stripping the coat, like you would on a terrier, but carding out the undercoat without cutting top coat. You can find some videos online.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a double coated dog (Shiloh shepherd) and I'm pretty sure my breeder would murder me if I touched him with a furminator. It destroys the coat. Undercoat rakes work just as effectively (without cutting live hairs) and are like 10 bucks. However, you'll still need a regular slicker for the top coat.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

So an undercoat rake would be better than a shedding comb on a double-coated breed like mine?


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

Undercoat rakes are awesome. I don't really know what the heck breeds make up my dog, suspect she's some sort of keeshond mix or something... either way, she's double-coated and it's ridiculously dense. Originally I was using a Furminator on her, and sure it "worked" in the sense that it pulled out lots of hair.... but really it even sounded like I was just ripping hair as I'd brush her. And then it'd be all static-y and stick out every which way. I just felt like it was damaging her coat so I wouldn't even use it for more than a couple strokes. 

But I recently started using an undercoat rake on her and I'm sooo much happier. It gets out tons of hair which is exactly what I want, and it gets down deep without feeling or sounding like I'm wrecking the fur. And she doesn't look like she's been electrocuted when I'm done lol. Then I just follow up with a slicker brush!

The Furminator works fine on my cat, but from now on that's probably all I'm going to use it for.


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

I use the furminator on my GSD, Golden, and Samoyed mix. I have never had a problem. If you use it right, which means let the tool do the work, there are no problems. Its not a tool that needs any pressure applied, that is when there are problems.


----------



## alexlucas (Feb 4, 2013)

jaimemuffin said:


> so, like this one? http://www.amazon.com/Evolution-W61...667&keywords=dog+is+good&ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_667


I am so liking this Evolution W6110 Grooming emualator. Thanks for the tip. I might get one.


----------

